# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > اقتصاد وأعمال >  كتاب : اللغة الاقتصادية

## شذى البنفسج

العنوان : اللغة الاقتصادية




المؤلف : د.زيد بن محمد الرماني




رابط التحميل : 



 << *اضغط هنا* >>

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:04f8b3e14f:

----------


## عالم غريب

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## حمزةبن محمد

متشكر

----------


## حمزةبن محمد

الله يخليك

----------


## محمد الرشيدي

جزى الله خيراً كل من ساهم في اضاءة شمع :152003: ة

----------

